# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Cape Cobra  (Naja nivea)

## Snakes Incorporated



----------


## Skittles1101

Beautiful!! Scary...but beautiful  :Good Job:

----------

bigmike (12-29-2011)

----------


## Emily Hubbard

Gosh, cobras give me chills. They are one of the most beautiful creatures on the planet, but they just have a chilling presence. There is an eerie intelligence in their eyes.  I see why so many cultures worship them. Gorgeous creatures.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Stunning  :Very Happy: .

----------


## jeff_blake

all time favorite. great picture.

----------


## btsd

Great pictures, the 4th one is stunning

----------


## Snakes Incorporated



----------


## DellaF

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Snakes Incorporated



----------


## perfectpythons

Capes scare me but are so pretty. Try not to get bit.  :Smile:

----------


## Simple Man

Amazing shots. Thanks for sharing!

Regards,

B

----------


## xFenrir

"Go ahead, touch me... if you can."

I always call cobra's "the velociraptors of the snake world" because of that part in Jurassic Park when the Australian guy says "They show extraordinary intelligence, even problem-solving intelligent. Especially the big one... That one... when she looks at you, you can see she's working things out."

----------


## Mike41793

Scary stuff, beautiful shots though!

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

> ... "They show extraordinary intelligence, even problem-solving intelligent. ...


I have a forest cobra that is extremely intelligent. I take her out a box so to show the audience. I then make sure the Forrest spots the box and put her down. She goes around the box till she finds the entrance hole. 
I call her Pandora

----------


## BPnewguy

Those are snakes I am definately scared of!  I like looking at them and I am in awe of them, but I prefer to keep my distance!

----------


## princess17

You keep them at your house??

----------


## adamsky27

Very nice photos. Are you ever afraid that they will get away having them outside like that?

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

> Very nice photos. Are you ever afraid that they will get away having them outside like that?


I prefer working outside. Open space is far better

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-15-2012)

----------

